
Google Adds Voice And Video Chat to Gmail - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/11/google-adds-voice-and-video-chat-to-gmail/
======
lowkey
Okay, installed. Now need someone to video chat with. Requirements: Intel Mac,
Gmail account, Video Chat add-on, a personality.

------
shadytrees
This is a duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=360952>

